# Lara die Druidin - Die Rettung von Symira



## grinseengel (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

nach dem Projekt ist vor dem Projekt. Das habe ich mir auch gesagt und ich habe mir deshalb ein paar Gedanken zu einem neuen kleinen Spielprojekt gemacht. In erster Linie sollte es wieder etwas sein was ich in einem überschaubaren Zeitraum packen kann. Da ich noch nicht so fit bin was Unity angeht macht es mir Spaß mit kleinen Spielprojekten immer mehr von dieser Entwicklungsumgebung kennenzulernen.

Jetzt zu meinem neuen Spielprojekt.

Titel: Lara die Druidin – Die Rettung von Symira
Engine: wie gesagt Unity
Gengre: Wellen-Shooter (Grundsatz)
Look: Low Poly

*Story:*
Die Story ist natürlich mit zwei Sätzen erklärt. Der Rest ist dem Gameplay und dem gewählten Genre geschuldet. Druidin Lara ist noch keine fertig ausgebildete Druidin und lebt in Symira. Ihr Vater ist dabei ihr alles beizubringen was eine gute Druidin so für das tägliche Leben benötigt. Leider liegt ein Fluch auf Symira. In den einzelnen Regionen des Landes haben üble Kreaturen das Licht der Welt erblickt und versetzen die Bevölkerung in Angst und Schrecken. So wird eines Tages der Vater von einigen dieser Kreaturen entführt. Sie möchten sich die Magie aneignen, um noch mehr Länder zu erobern. Jetzt liegt es an Lara sich auf den Weg zu ihrem Vater zu machen und ihn und Symira zu retten.

Hier schon mal die Protagonistin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Landkarte von Symira.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute habe ich einen ersten Entwurf für den Menübildschirm inclusive eines Hintergrundlevels fertiggestellt. Die Landkarte ist vorbereitet für die einzelne Levelauswahl. Die einzelnen Level werden über eine Auswahl der einzelnen Regionen erfolgen. Die Regionen die noch gesperrt sind, erhalten ein Schlossymbol.

Den ersten Level (Silberhöhe) habe ich bereits fertig. Als nächstes werde ich an den Effekten für Projektil und Hit arbeiten. Einen kleinen Shop zum Aufleveln wird es auch geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (12. Februar 2021)

Der erste Level (Region Silberhöhe) ist fertiggestellt. Darüber hinaus habe ich die erste Fähigkeit für Lara erstellt. Es handelt sich um einen Steinzauber mit dem Steine erzeugt und auf die Gegner geschleudert werden.

Desweiteren bin ich dabei, die Inhalte des Shops zusammenzustellen. Im Shop können weitere Eigenschaften von Lara erworben werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (13. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

heute möchte euch ein kleines Video vom neuen Projekt zeigen. Um die ersten Ergebnisse mal vorzustellen, sollte ein unmoderiertes Video reichen. Zu sehen ist der Menü-Level, die Karte von Symira und die erste Spielwelt Silberhöhe.

Im fertigen Spiel wird es natürlich eine größere Monsterwelle geben. Dies dient nur zur Demonstration. Nach Abschluss eines Monsterangriffs öffnet sich der „Laden“ für Upgrades.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bGICRnyYqho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

heute habe ich zwei weitere Regionen fertiggestellt. Die Gegner sind noch die gleichen wie im ersten Level. Da wird es aber noch zahlreiche andere zukünftig geben.

Hier ist die Region Königstann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Region Goldhain:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2021)

Sieht ganz witzig aus, viel Erfolg damit!

Optisch erinnert mich Lara auf dem ersten Bild an Dark Willow aus Dota 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

heute habe ich etwas an der Beleuchtung geändert. Die Ausleuchtung und die Farben kommen jetzt viel besser zur Geltung.

Eine kleine Demo vom ersten level, dem Menü und der Weltkarte habe ich auch fertig. In der Demo ist jetzt nur ein Zauber (Steinzauber) aktiv. Über den Laden kann dann nach jeder Welle ein Updrade durchgeführt werden. Allerdings sind die Parameter jetzt noch nicht sichtbar. Nach jedem Upgrade erhöht sich die Schussgeschwindigkeit. Alle anderen Werte bleiben unverändert.

Hier der Link zum Download der Demo: Lara Version 0.1.0

Hier ein Screenshoot bezüglich der neuen Ausleuchtung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (20. Februar 2021)

Heute habe ich fünf weitere Regionen fertiggestellt. Somit sind es dann schon insgesamt acht von 21 Leveln. Hier die einzelnen neuen Regionen mit einem kleinen Screenshot.

Region Goldhain:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Hochberge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Kleintann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Tieffels:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Unterfelde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Wolfsfelde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (22. Februar 2021)

Ich war heute wieder fleißig und habe ein paar neue Regionen fertig gestellt.

Region Falkensteig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Finsterstein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Adlerswies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Goldbruch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (24. Februar 2021)

Heute habe ich alle Regionen die im Spiel besucht werden können fertiggestellt. Hier ein Einblick in die neuen Level.

Region Dunkelbruch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Kaltenwies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Donnerpass:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Oberbach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Region Schönsee:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Region Wolkenfurth:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (25. Februar 2021)

Ich möchte euch heute mit dem folgenden Video das Gameplay des ersten Levels vom Projekt vorstellen. Der Level ist etwas überarbeitet. Lara kann vier im Level verteilte Power-Ups aufnehmen. Somit kann sie ihren Energievorrat aufladen und sich heilen.

Eine neue Demo-Version könnt ihr euch hier downloaden: Lara_0.2.0





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhRVRULCuDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (28. Februar 2021)

Ja, ich habe heute eine neue Demo fertig. Version Lara 0.3.0.

Die könnt ihr euch hier runterladen: Lara 0.3.0

Vorab könnt ihr euch aber gerne ein kleines Gameplay-Video vom zweiten Level mit ein paar Erweiterungen ansehen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6oQne3Esfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (3. März 2021)

Hallo,

es gibt Neuigkeiten von Lara. Ich habe zwei weitere Level spielbar gemacht und dabei zwei neue Zauber und zwei neue Gegner in die Spielwelt eingeführt.

Diesmal habe ich auf ein kommentiertes Video verzichtet. Einmal ist es nicht sehr lang und zum anderen erklärt es sich von allein.

Zu sehen sind die beiden neuen Level in Aktion mit den neuen Zaubersprüchen und der neuen Gegner.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92KSEcFha9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (5. März 2021)

Ich habe heute wieder etwas Zeit in mein Lara-Projekt investiert und bin ganz gut vorangekommen.
Die aktuelle Demo Lara 0.4.0 könnt ihr euch hier downloaden: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/lara/Lara_0.4.0.rar

Insgesamt habe ich fünf Regionen spielfertig. Es sind die Regionen:

-    Silberhöhe
-    Königstann
-    Goldhain
-    Unterfelde
-    Hochberge

In jeder Region gilt es fünf Wellen von Gegnern abzuwehren. Im Moment kann Lara dabei auf drei Zauber zurückgreifen.

-    Steinzauber
-    Feuerball
-    Explosionszauber

Vier verschiedene Gegner (Guhl, Troll, Ritter, Zauberer) stehen zur Auswahl. Desweiteren gibt es explodierende Pilze und mehrere Gegenstände in der Welt die Lara explodieren lassen kann, um an Heilung und zusätzliche Energie zu gelangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (8. März 2021)

Heute habe ich mir das GUI vorgenommen. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich die Rückmeldungen und Anregungen zu meiner letzten Demo gleich aufgenommen und umgesetzt. Die Tooltips habe ich etwas kleiner gehalten. 

Dafür gibt es jetzt zu den einzelnen Zaubern eine ausführliche Beschreibung. Des Weiteren wird dem Spieler die Fähigkeit von Lara anhand eines kleinen Videos vorgestellt. Man kauft ja bekanntlich nicht die Katze im Sack.

Das Fehlen der Angabe der aktuellen Energie von Lara habe ich auch ergänzt. Die verbleibende Gesamtenergie konnte man sehen, nicht aber die momentan verfügbare.

Ihr könnt euch das in dem folgenden Video gerne mal ansehen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMInKAg3Pmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (10. März 2021)

Bezüglich der Spielbarmachung meiner Level habe ich jetzt so langsam die Übersicht verloren. Insbesondere habe ich Schwierigkeiten bezüglich des Gameplays in Richtung Gamebalance bekommen. Daher habe ich mich heute etwas mit Berechnungen meiner Gegnerpunkte, sowie der Energieressourcen, dem AOE und DOT befasst.

Es soll eine ausgewogene Mischung aus Energiepunkten und Gegnerpunkten vorliegen. Lara soll z.B. in der Summe nicht mehr als 100 Gegnerpunkte vernichten. Wenn sie jetzt 200 Energiepunkte besitzt, dann mach das wenig Sinn. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir eine Kalkulation für die einzelnen Regionen erstellt. Damit kann ich dann erstmal theoretisch durchplanen was ich in meinem jeweiligen Level für Gegner habe und was ich für die Erledigung an Treffern benötige.

Dazu kommen dann noch die explodierenden Gimmicks und die jeweiligen Powerups. Meine Kalkulation für z.B. den Level 2 sieht dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die roten Zahlen ergeben die Gegnerpunkte und die grünen die Energiepunkte. Desweiteren erhält man eine Übersicht der Geldmittel die einem für die Upgrades zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## grinseengel (13. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe noch weitere Rückmeldungen zum Projekt erhalten und diese ebenfalls gleich umgesetzt.

Neue Demo Lara 0.5.0: Demo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgendes ist somit angepasst:


Die explodierenden Pilze waren beweglich und konnten durch die Gegner verschoben werden. Somit konnte man sie nicht zielgerichtet einplanen. Die Pilze sind jetzt unbeweglich, drehen sich aber beim Gegenlaufen. Des Weiteren haben sie einen optisch auffallenden Effekt erhalten.
Die Bereiche, an denen die Gegner gespawnt werden, haben jetzt ein kleines Portal erhalten. So kann der Spieler die Stellen erkennen und sich darauf einstellen.
Lara hat den Steinzauber als permanenten Angriff zur Verfügung. Ihr steht somit unendlich Energie für diesen Zauber zur Verfügung. Somit kann der Spieler sich immer verteidigen, sozusagen als Notfall, falls er sich bezüglich der anderen Zauber verzockt hat.
Die Beschreibungen im Laden zum Energieregeneration und der Schnelligkeitsfähigkeit ist jetzt genauer beschrieben.
Wenn Lara eine Region befreit hat, dann wird der aktuelle Stand gespeichert.
Spielumfang:


Fünf Regionen stehen in der Demo zur Verfügung
Je Region müssen 5 Wellen absolviert werden
Spieldauer der Demo etwa 1 Stunde
Drei unterschiedliche Zauber
8 verschiedene Gegner
Spielsteuerung:


Pfeiltasten (links, rechts, oben, unten)
Zauber bewirken (linke Maustaste)
Drehung (Maus)
Zauber auswählen (Mausrad)


----------



## grinseengel (19. März 2021)

Heute habe ich fünf weitere Regionen fertiggestellt. Es sind jetzt die Regionen

- Falkensteig
- Wolfsfelde
- Kleintann
- Tieffels
- Finsterstein

hinzugekommen. Lara verfügt jetzt über drei weitere Zauber die sie im Laden erwerben kann. Dies sind der Frostzauber, der Kettenzauber und der Blitzzauber. Desweiteren gibt es weitere Gegenstände in den jeweiligen Regionen die hochexplosiv sind.

Lara wird es mit vier neuen Gegnern aufnehmen müssen. Die sind Mumien, Werwölfe, Geister und Zombies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (21. März 2021)

Hallo,

um etwas Abwechslung in die einzelnen Regionen zu bekommen habe ich ein paar Level etwas anders dargestellt. Ich habe jetzt Regionen mit Schneefall, Regen und einen Nachlevel erstellt. Ich werde auch mal testen wie sich ein dynamischer Level mit Tag und Nachwechsel spielt. Immerhin spielt man ja je Region etwa 10 bis 12 Minuten. Evtl. ist das dann auch eher störend.

Hier ein kleines Video das euch die drei unterschiedlichen Regionen zeigt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euD3LrTj1-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (23. März 2021)

Hier kommen die letzten neuen Gegner mit denen Lara es aufnehmen muss. Dazu gehören ein Demon, ein Drache, ein Skelett und ein etwas undefinierbares Wesen. Es fehlen noch drei Regionen dann ist der gesamte Spielumfang schon mal fertig.

Hier ein kleines Bild mit den neuen Gesellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (25. März 2021)

Heute habe ich meine letzte Region (Feuersteig) fertig. Damit sind jetzt alle 20 Level komplett. Es fehlen jetzt noch ein paar Auswahlbuttons und dann wird nochmal auf Bugs getestet.

Hier ein kleines Video der Abschlussregion Feuersteig. Nach Abschluss dieser Region hat Lara dann Symira gerettet.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkjGwyV5REo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## grinseengel (30. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade beim Testen und auf der Suche nach Bugs. Dabei habe ich noch ein paar zusätzliche Inhalte ins Projekt eingebracht.

1) Story-Beschreibung im Optionsmenü:
2) Alle Regionen sind jetzt zu Beginn „verschlossen“:
3) Pausen-Bildschirm:
4) Kleines Slidermenü mit eine kleinen Gegnerbeschreibung. Hier habe ich aber testweise nur die erste Region um dieses Feature ergänzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grinseengel (5. April 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mein Projekt fertiggestellt und stelle euch meinen Release Lara 1.0.0 vor. Ihr könnt euch das Spiel hier downloaden:

Rar-Version (367mb): www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/lara/Lara_1.0.0.rar

Zip-Version (402 mb): http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/lara/Lara_1.0.0.zip

Lara die Druidin – Die Rettung von Symira

Druidin Lara ist noch keine fertig ausgebildete Druidin und lebt in Symira. Ihr Vater ist dabei ihr alles beizubringen was eine gute Druidin so für das tägliche Leben benötigt. Leider liegt ein Fluch auf Symira. In den einzelnen Regionen des Landes haben üble Kreaturen das Licht der Welt erblickt und versetzen die Bevölkerung in Angst und Schrecken. So wird eines Tages der Vater von einigen dieser Kreaturen entführt. Sie möchten sich die Magie aneignen, um noch mehr Länder zu erobern. Jetzt liegt es an Lara sich auf den Weg zu ihrem Vater zu machen und ihn und Symira zu retten.

Hier ein kleiner Teaser:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6WS3RJ_eco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Spielumfang:


20 Regionen muss Lara von den bösen Mächten befreien
Je Region müssen 5 Wellen absolviert werden
Spieldauer zwischen 4 bis 5 Stunden
8 unterschiedliche Zauber
16 verschiedene Gegner
Spielsteuerung:


Pfeiltasten (links, rechts, oben, unten)
Zauber bewirken (linke Maustaste)
Drehung (Maus)
Zauber auswählen (Mausrad)
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mein Spiel mal testen und mir ein Feedback geben würdet.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## grinseengel (17. April 2021)

Hallo Community,

ich habe zu meinem Lara-Spiel mehrere Rückmeldungen zum Gameplay erhalten. Insbesondere wurde mir zurückgemeldet, dass die Spielgeschwindigkeit zu langsam ist. Daher habe ich jetzt die Rückmeldungen jeweils im Gameplay berücksichtigt und mehrere verschiedene Versionen getestet.

Die eine Version war dann wiederum zu hektisch. Daher habe ich mich jetzt für eine mittelschnelle Version des Gameplays entschieden. Neben dem Gameplay habe ich noch viele weitere konstruktive Anregungen für mein Spiel erhalten. Diese habe ich soweit möglich auch übernommen.

Hier die grundlegenden Änderungen/Erweiterungen:


Der Spieler erhält ein Trefferfeedback. In der alten Version konnte man nicht feststellen ob der Gegner getroffen wurde oder nicht.
Beim Treffen der Gegner bemerkt man jetzt einen auffälligen Bluteffekt.
Bei Damage Over Time wird der Schaden über die gesamte Zeit sichtbar dargestellt
Der Gegner gibt entsprechende Sounds von sich
Die Zauber neben dem Steinzauber sind deutlich stärker als in der alten Version. Damit wird dann auch das Upgrade sinnvoller.
Fehler im GUI behoben
Die explodierenden Gegenstände verursachen deutlich mehr Schaden
Die Gegner sind stärker, damit es einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen dem Grundzauber und den Upgrades gibt.
Vielen Dank in diesem Zusammenhang nochmal an die fleißigen Tester und die daraus erfolgten Feedbacks. Am grundsätzlichen Gameplay werde ich jetzt nichts mehr ändern. Sollten noch andere Unstimmigkeiten auftreten, dann werde ich die natürlich fixen.

Hier findet ihr die aktuelle Version Lara 1.0.1.: http://www.pchobbyspieleschmiede.de/lara/Lara_1.0.1.zip


----------

